# Hello from France!!



## floriane (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello everybody! 

My name is Floriane, I live in France, in La Rochelle (near the sea).
I am twenty one years old.

(sorry for my english ... :? )

Some pictures to complete my presentation ...

Location map: 









My city ... " La Rochelle"

















And my horse... "Quinoa de logerie"



















See you soon everybody !!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome!! Beautiful horse!


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Bonjour


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Accueil! Your horse is stunning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Floriane!! Your horse is beautiful.


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Bonjour. What a nice horse you have. Welcome to this lovely forum.

I live in the Netherlands.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your city is beautiful and your horse is stunning. I'd always wanted to visit France, such an amazing country!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice scenery where you live 
and very nice horse


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Love your pictures.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Bonjour! Bienvenue! Je suis de Texas!


----------

